# Health care



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

If I marry a spanish man then will I automatically qualify for free health care in Spain I do have Bupa at moment which I was going to transfer once I live permanently
in the canaries xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

This must be because she is from the UK? This isn't how it works coming from the US.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatrocks said:


> This must be because she is from the UK? This isn't how it works coming from the US.


it should, once you're granted your 'residencia', you're entitled to the same as your spouse


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Didn't that change sometime last year? Maybe I would have to be working?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatrocks said:


> Didn't that change sometime last year? Maybe I would have to be working?


not as far as I know

spouses are generally able to be registered as a dependent of the main SS number holder


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, she is entitled to whatever healthcare he gets as his dependant.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

What is the health care situation for my circumstances please?

Wife and self, both below retirement / pension age, but I (hopefully) will be in receipt of a Civil Service pension due to drawing it early as part of a redundancy/early departure scheme.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VEDShappy said:


> What is the health care situation for my circumstances please?
> 
> Wife and self, both below retirement / pension age, but I (hopefully) will be in receipt of a Civil Service pension due to drawing it early as part of a redundancy/early departure scheme.
> 
> Thanks


if you're still working now & move here before the end of March next year, then you should qualify for S1s from the UK which will give you access to the state healthcare system for up to 2.5 years

however, the UK will stop issuing S1s as of then, except to those in receipt of a state (OAP) retirement pension, so in that case you'd have to get private healthcare


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That was my understanding, but saw mention of Government/Civil Service pensions on another post and got my hopes up !


----------

